

Is Ruby surpassing Python, Perl any time soon? - gaika
http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl&l=

======
mechanical_fish
Does this data have anything to do with anything?

Because these appear to be percentages of jobs on indexed job sites that
mention term X, every single programming language that I checked is shrinking
in share. Is that because software is becoming passé? Is it because there's a
sudden enormous demand for pipefitters? Or is it just because some hiring
managers (but not others) have concluded that hiring people through job site
postings is a complete waste of time?

And is the relative share of Java, C++, Perl, Ruby, and Python being
completely skewed by the relative percentages of hiring managers who think
that job sites are a complete waste of time?

I certainly would never make an open job posting for a Ruby programmer unless
I had no other choice. I don't enjoy reading resumés with a shovel.

------
bct
No. But who cares? It's still fun, and a perfectly viable choice.

------
jgrahamc
<http://www.google.fr/trends?q=ruby%2C+perl%2C+python>

~~~
ericb
Very informative link. You can see Python's poor PR at work in the headline on
the right, "Python eats Australian family dog."

~~~
astrec
Ha! In all seriousness, Ruby doesn't fare any better.

~~~
ericb
True: "JFK Documents Include Reported Ruby, Oswald Conversation."

------
Tichy
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl%2C+ja...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl%2C+java&l=)

~~~
gaika
Take a look at the speed of adoption -
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl%2C+ja...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl%2C+java&relative=1)

------
symesc
Check the Relative view, as opposed to defaulted Absolute:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl&r...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=ruby%2Cpython%2Cperl&relative=1)

------
andr
No.

------
systems
Will Arc surpass Ruby or Perl anytime! Soon or late?

